
300 Million and On - ivankirigin
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=136782277130
======
kirpekar
"Earlier this year, we said we expected to be cash flow positive sometime in
2010, and I'm pleased to share that we achieved this milestone last quarter"

Interesting.

------
jeroen
earlier thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=824657>

